# From Pau to Angoulême



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Back from the trip to the South West of France. Thanks to some great advice given to me by some folk here, I managed to get the most out of my trip (apart from the fact that I forgot to bring the address for Spago, and after a 12 hour drive, I was too tired to look for it).

Anyway, some snaps.

My task was to ride stages 17 and 18 of the this years Tour, but it was impossible not to take a short detour to Col d'Aubisque. 

Apart from 2 German's on Motorcycles, there were absolutely no cars/bikes/traffic on the way up.










On the way, between Arundy and Laruns.










What lies ahead.










The roads are open.










About 4 km in.










Looking down on to Gourette.










The top.










The trophy.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Seeing as I was in the neighborhood, I paid a visit to the original Disneyland/Las Vegas, the city with the most hotels per square meter in France: Lourdes.










The procession to the Grotto.



















Couldn't figure out if these were nuns. They were too young, and too attractive. At least compared to the nuns who taught me when I was in sunday school.










The big candles were 20 kilos, and cost 150€


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Day 2, on the way to Castelsarrasin, via Vic-Feznac










Entering Castelsarrasin.

Then it was on to Cahors. Don't know why, but I forgot to bring my camera that night. Pity. It was a nice city, and I have to say, I liked the wine. I liked it a lot.

One funny detail, it turned out that the owner of our Chambres des'Hotes was the French 50+ Cyclocross champion 5 years ago.

Back to pictures...










Stating the obvious.










Old and new.










The cathedral in Periguex.










An old hostel, for pilgrims on their way to Santiago Compostela.










Marking the trail, with a St Jaques/Scallop shell.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Villebois-Lavalette










the Hotel de Ville in Angoulême (lots of work was being done in the city center). It was extremely quiet that day (a sunday, and it happened to be the day of the election).




























Seeing as Angoulême plays host to a cartoon festival every year, the city is covered with wall drawings.










Some old school art.










A healthy meal of Steak Tartar.

C'est fin, merci.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for a lot of great pictures. The Corniche de Cirque du Litor, which I assume that you rode between the Col d'Aubisque and Lourdes, is one of the most virually spectacular places in which I have ridden. 

I am a great fan of Steak Tartar. I haven't had it in years. I once served it as an hor d'ouuvre at a party and the guests were horrified. I don't eat raw fish (oysters excepted). But, raw beef. Yum.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome pics- my wife's family has a house in that region; the only biking I've done so far there is to the store to get bread in the morning, or to the town's pool. But next trip (September?) I am hoping to procure a better bike and really do some rolling.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. I can't believe how gorgeous the area of the pass is. Wow.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

outstanding.

i was in san sebastien, spain in 2000 when le tour was coming through pau. i wanted to rent a car and take a day-trip to watch...i didn't...i regret it.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Botto --

Looks like the rain more or less was kept at bay! Those pictures bring back some great memories of my grad school days. The picture looking down on to Gourette on the Aubisque is, I think, exactly where Teo's right knee went AWOL... and he still beat me to the top!

Any chance of you coming down and doing the Ventoux on the 26th or the Time-Megeve on the 9th of June -- it'd be a shame for all that form to go to waste!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

[email protected], we have got to get over there!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great photos and descriptions. I can't wait to do a tour like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> outstanding.
> 
> i was in san sebastien, spain in 2000 when le tour was coming through pau. i wanted to rent a car and take a day-trip to watch...i didn't...i regret it.


funny, i was in pamplona staying with my ex-GF's family at the same time. 

they offered to take me to Hautcam, but i passed. I also regret it, even if it would have been wet. :wink:


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

philippec said:


> Botto --
> 
> Looks like the rain more or less was kept at bay! Those pictures bring back some great memories of my grad school days. The picture looking down on to Gourette on the Aubisque is, I think, exactly where Teo's right knee went AWOL... and he still beat me to the top!
> 
> Any chance of you coming down and doing the Ventoux on the 26th or the Time-Megeve on the 9th of June -- it'd be a shame for all that form to go to waste!


I was very lucky with the weather. apart from getting some sprinkles as i rode to Moissac, the only real rain that hit happened in the car, while i was asleep, or before i rode.

still find it odd that it was warmer in amsterdam than almost the entire time i spent down south.

would love to do those rides, but seeing as i don't have a car, that would be a tad complicated. c'est la vie.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

philippec said:


> Botto --
> 
> Looks like the rain more or less was kept at bay! Those pictures bring back some great memories of my grad school days. The picture looking down on to Gourette on the Aubisque is, I think, exactly where Teo's right knee went AWOL... and he still beat me to the top!
> 
> Any chance of you coming down and doing the Ventoux on the 26th or the Time-Megeve on the 9th of June -- it'd be a shame for all that form to go to waste!


That knee was just a way to get you to let your guard down buddy...it works every time! Actually, I think you were in mini bonk mode and your Nectar/bubbly water super drink could only do so much. 

Very good report Botto glad you had a good time. I'll get a crack at Aubisque again this year hopefully things will go well....


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

*Beautiful*

I just have to get to Europe. Your pictures are beautiful.

What's the deal with all the people in wheelchairs in Lourdes?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

SRV said:


> I just have to get to Europe. Your pictures are beautiful.
> 
> What's the deal with all the people in wheelchairs in Lourdes?


it's believed by some that they can be cured there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lourdes


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

botto said:


> it's believed by some that they can be cured there.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lourdes


The things that look like paired roman aquaducts on either side of the church are a Nineteenth Century version of a handicapped access ramp. When I was in Lourdes, I saw not only people in wheelchairs, but people on stretchers and in all kinds of conveyances, including things that looked like overgrown baby strollers. I was prepared for the tackiness of Lourdes -- I had seen enough souvenirs of Lourdes in my Catholic childhood that I knew about the rows of stores selling plaster madonnas and plastic rosaries. But, I really was not prepared for the overwhelming sadness of the place when the pilgrims are being brought to the grotto and the pools where they can be submersed into water from the spring. Notwithstanding my having to watch "The Song of Bernadette" more times than I can remember when I was growing up, I always have been skeptical of the claim that the Virgin Mary appeared to Bernadette Soubirous at Lourdes in 1858. But, after seeing the seriousness of the pilgrims, I find it hard to scoff at the place, either.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

botto said:


> it's believed by some that they can be cured there.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lourdes


Botto I must compliment your succint answer. 

Personally, Lourdes is like no other place I have ever been in France. I can't say much more without feeling like I am swatting a hornets nest. As for cycling, the area is very special and holds a lot of memories.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Botto I must compliment your succint answer.
> 
> Personally, Lourdes is like no other place I have ever been in France. I can't say much more without feeling like I am swatting a hornets nest. As for cycling the area is very special holds a lot of memories.


I have swatted that hornet's nest. After my first visit to Lourdes, I was commenting on the place at a family gathering. Someone whom I never thought was very devout turned on me and would have sent me to the Inquisition, if it still existed, for my comments. Ever since then, I have moderated what I have said about Lourdes. You are wise to stick to comments about cycling in the area. As impressive as the Alps are, the Pyrenees hold a special attraction for me that I just can't explain.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Nice.*

Wonderful report! Thanks!


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

MarkS said:


> the Pyrenees hold a special attraction for me that I just can't explain.


I feel the same way. I've ridden in the Alps and hope someday to get a chance to ride in the Pyrenees. 

Those French villages are so picturesque. And pretty much every one of them has a great bakery.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I ought to post a few of my pics from Cirque du Litor. Or, heck, just do my own report.


----------

